# pycdio?



## tingo (Nov 20, 2016)

Has anyone managed to get pycdio running under FreeBSD?
My foolish attempt to just install it didn't go too well

```
tingo@kg-core1$ sudo pip install pycdio
Collecting pycdio
  Downloading pycdio-0.20.tar.gz (197kB)
    100% |################################| 204kB 2.3MB/s
Installing collected packages: pycdio
  Running setup.py install for pycdio ... error
    Complete output from command /usr/local/bin/python2.7 -u -c "import setuptools, tokenize;__file__='/tmp/pip-build-Msbfgf/pycdio/setup.py';
exec(compile(getattr(tokenize, 'open', open)(__file__).read().replace('\r\n', '\n'), __file__, 'exec'))" 
install --record /tmp/pip-uS1Jfr-record/install-record.txt --single-version-externally-managed --compile:
```
(snipped for brevity, full output is available on my c1 worklog page)

```
error: command 'cc' failed with exit status 1
   
    ----------------------------------------
Command "/usr/local/bin/python2.7 -u -c "import setuptools, tokenize;__file__='/tmp/pip-build-Msbfgf/pycdio/setup.py';exec(compile(getattr(tokenize, 'open', open)(__file__).read().replace('\r\n', '\n'), __file__, 'exec'))" install --record /tmp/pip-uS1Jfr-record/install-record.txt --single-version-externally-managed --compile" failed with error code 1 in /tmp/pip-build-Msbfgf/pycdio/
You are using pip version 8.1.2, however version 9.0.1 is available.
You should consider upgrading via the 'pip install --upgrade pip' command.
```
Don't mind the pip upgrade warning - it is not relevant here.
FreeBSD version used

```
tingo@kg-core1$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-core1.kg4.no 9.3-STABLE FreeBSD 9.3-STABLE #3 r304838: Fri Aug 26 12:11:25 CEST 2016
     root@kg-core1.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Oh, and pycdio is wanted by whipper.


----------

